# Is it safe to use panty liners?



## pingunootnoot

Hi ladies,

Just found out from my doctor my BV infection is clear! Yay! :happydance: I want to start using pantyliners to keep it dry down there. I forgot to ask the doctor if it's advisable to use panty liners while pregnant. Or will I get a BV infection again because of them?

And another thing, if panty liners are okay to use, how frequent is it recommended that it be changed

Any advice would be greatly appreciated ladies!

Thanks!


----------



## humblebum

I'm sure they'll be fine. Maybe go for unscented and change them every few hours if you're worried. xx


----------



## jellytot3

They are fine. The scented ones irritated me though so i stick to normal x


----------



## butterfly80

Hi I was told to use them as it helps keep things clean down there, I change every couple of hours but dont sleep in them as I only need to wear them in the day. I use lightly scented ones but if I am honest I dont think they smell at all xx


----------



## Palestrina

I couldn't live without panty liners right now. Especially at night. When I wasn't using them I would be changing panties 4 or 5 times a day. I use unscented and change every few hours.


----------



## SassyLou

If you get BV easily I'd be tempted to get the most natural ones you can (maybe cottons) certain sanitary towels really irritate me with the chemicals in them. The more you upset your PH balance down there the more likely you are to get BV. 

The doctor explained this to me recently when I went for swabs to check that BV wasn't a contributing factor in the loss of my son at 16+6 weeks. I didn't have BV, although she did say that I didn't have enough healthy bacteria down there, basically she seemed to think that washing with soaps etc was contributing to the lack of healthy bacteria and would make me more prone to BV. She said soaps and chemicals which make the vagina too alkaline can make you more likely to get BV.

Hope that helps xxx


----------



## Palestrina

What is BV?


----------



## sparkle_gems

Palestrina said:


> What is BV?

i was just wondering the same!


----------



## mistyscott

Bacterial vaginosis - basically a vaginal infection where the mucus tends to be discoloured and smelly. Not dangerous for baby as far as I know, but can be problematic if mum has BV during labour. 

I wear pantliners everyday (cotton cheap ones) and tend to change daily but not wear overnight. I have an ectropion cervix so have always experienced lots of discharge (ectropion is VERY common if you've been on the pill for a long time my doc said - why we don't get informed of this effect I don't know). This can also cause spotting after sex and other rigorous activities down there (like a big poo!)...


----------

